# It's Been Two Weeks Since I Applied and I Have Not Heard Back. Should I Move On?



## CandleLight

I applied to Target two weeks ago via HireVue and I have yet to receive a confirmation or denial email. Two people I know who work at Target were hired either on the Spot or within Four hours of applying. I was a little worried my interview didn't appear good, but from what I've heard they're usually good about getting back pretty quickly and I have yet to receive any communication. I applied to two locations, my availability is good and I applied to multiple positions. I talked to a member working at the location and they told me its surprising I haven't gotten a response yet because they were understaffed. I'm going to call today and see where the process is at, because on the website it just says my interview is still in progress. I know that if I don't happen to get hired by Target, it's not the end of the world and not a sign of personal failure necessarily, maybe I'm just inexperienced with interviews and need more practice. Yet I'm still a little upset, because one of the people I know who works there says they hire most everybody, even people pretty inexperienced, and I have held a job before for a decent amount of time and have a little experience in food preparation. I'm guessing they just really didn't like my interview and have yet to get back to me, or it hasn't even been reviewed yet and is sitting in a pile amongst other candidates. Maybe they are waiting for more experienced candidates? I asked my "Target Insider," and they told me it's probably due to the fact that I applied on a Holiday weekend, but it sounds like a new batch of Seasonals just came in. If Target doesn't hire me that's fine, I just feel confused as to why it would take so long to hear back form them compared to the "Target Insiders" that I know. 
Again, I have good availability, I applied to multiple positions, and I have prior experience in the work-force. I was a little nervous about my interview but I didn't think it was THAT bad. A new batch of seasonal employees were just hired, according to my "Target Insider," and all the other people I know who work there got pretty swift communication regarding their employment status. My interview is still "In progress," which I'm assuming means it hasn't been reviewed yet. I'll still call today to see what stage the application is in, but I'm wondering if calling make that much of a difference at this point? Has anyone else waited a while before receiving communication, or does anyone know why it would take so long to hear back? Thank you for any information or feedback regarding this subject.


----------



## DBZ

Maybe apply at target.com/careers. Maybe HireVue was the problem. Make sure you have good availability that includes evenings and weekends


----------



## Yetive

They do the video interview on hireview after applying to T.com. It is a good sign that you did an interview. Typically, at least 2 people watch the interviews, so if one is on vacation, it can be awhile. I think calling would be a good idea.


----------



## Firefly1

Any updates? It’s been 2 weeks already since I applied got the hirevue interview also but haven’t heard from a team member yet. Just want to know if I should get another job or wait until I hear from target.


----------



## Black Sheep 214

Who knows what is going on with Target hiring, but if you haven’t heard back in two weeks I wouldn’t put my life on hold for them. Apply for jobs elsewhere. If Target ever gets back to you, fine, but if they don’t at least you have a chance of getting a job somewhere, and you might get more hours there and be happier than you would have been at Spot anyway. Costco and Home Depot might be good places to start. In my opinion, you dodged a bullet. Good luck!


----------

